# Cloudy Eye



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Today I noticed that one of my fish, an Aulonocara Stuartgranti Peacock, has one of its eye cloudy

This is a 125 gallon tank thats been up for 2 years and has Haps and Peacocks in it
Water parameters are 0/0/10-20 ammonia/nitrite/nitrate

have not noticed any aggression towards this fish ever

The fish still eats and seems normal

Not sure of what course of action to take

1) Watch and obxerver for the next few days
2) Treat the whole tank with something for cloudy eye
3) Remove and treat in a MED Tank


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

plug said:


> Today I noticed that one of my fish, an Aulonocara Stuartgranti Peacock, has one of its eye cloudy
> 
> This is a 125 gallon tank thats been up for 2 years and has Haps and Peacocks in it
> Water parameters are 0/0/10-20 ammonia/nitrite/nitrate
> ...


From a recent experience with our Taiwanee Reef Hap, its a lost cause...
Eye went cloudy & never recovered, lost vision in that eye. 
Have no idea if he injured his eye or if it was caused by some there issue.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I actually had a very different experience recently.

My Green Terror developed cloudy eye which eventually led to popeye in both eyes the left side more affected than the right. Cloudy eye is the precursor to Popeye and both can be caused by either stress, bacteria infections, or fungus; or a combination of both. In my case I beleive it was stress and bacteria as i was dealing with bloat at the same time.

I strongly recommend isolating in a hospital tank and treating with kanaflex and furian 2. This way you treat for fungus and bacteria. Plus if there is aggression which is creating stress you will reduce it as he won't have to worry about being attacked.

As for my Green Terror; the right eye is completely healed, and the left eye is almost completely healed. So no loss of vision.


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a recent similar experience with one of my larger OB peacocks. One eye was cloudy and a bit swollen, by the next day it was as full pop eye. I removed and treated it separately in my 20 gallon tank, using melafix and prazipro. The eye healed, but its sunken and im sure vision loss. I think if i would have treated sooner results would have been better. The OB is strong and back in genert population, and is.thriving.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

A separate tank and clean water (less than 10ppm nitrates) usually allows the fish to heal on it's own. If you don't see improvement within 5-7 days, you may need to treat. I recommend erythromycin for eye related injuries/infectiond as these tend to be gram positive. Erythromycin can be found through API as well as Mardel as Maracyn. Erythromycin can be harsh on nitrifying bacteria, so if you do treat, monitor ammonia and nitrite levels daily while medicating. Additional mature filter media or bio may be needed if you see elevated levels of ammonia or nitrite.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

It is day 3 now and the eye is still cloudy but does not seem as bad
The fish is still very active and feeding

If the eye is still cloudy after Friday then I will move it to the MED tank

I have a 10 gallon Med tank on standby which is cycled as it is home to a bunch of fry

I will keep updating daily and see how it goes


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Quick update

about 5 days after noticing the cloudy eye in my peacock, the eye appears to be almost clear now

Not sure what caused it or what cleared it up but here is what I did, and who knows if any of the following steps I took had any bearing in the eye clearing up

There is still a hint of cloudiness but it is almost all clear now

Did 2 water changes in 4 days
Reduced the amount of food being fed
Exclusively fed NLS Thera A 2mm pellets

I will probably do another water change in the next day or 2 just to continue to keep the nitrates as low as possible and continue feeding the NLS Medicated Food exclusively.

Again, not sure if this has helped, but regardless I am happy with the progress the fish has made


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Glad he is doing better.

Its hard to tell what makes them sick and etc, but it sounds like he is on the mend.


----------



## slater32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

I did another water change yesterday and did not feed my fish

The eye seems to be almost completely cleared up

I will continue to monitor it and will post any updates

Thanks for all the input to everyone


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

3 weeks after the cloudy eye on my fish first appeared it is now completely gone

Don't know what caused it and don't know what made it disappear

Not sure if more frequent water changes, less feedings , and feeding exclusively NLS Thera medicated pellets for a week made a difference or not, or if it just cleared on its own

Either way, if this happens to me again, you can bet I will do the same thing


----------

